# Wood Cutting Templates



## ArtisanMadeDesigns (Nov 7, 2009)

anyone know of a good resource to get templates for cutouts?

I have another daughter on the way so my 5 year old daughter is getting moved to a bigger bedroom and she absolutely loves butterflies. I have been looking for some templates so I can cut out some different size butterflies for her bedroom.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Could you print of butterflies on your computer printer, then glue them to some hardboard and then cut them out with a coping saw? It might be a little work but then you could develop whatever templates you need.

I know some of the craft stores sell small wooden butterflies for crafts (my daughter likes butterflies and princesses) could these be used? There perhaps isn't the selection that you could make yourself but it might work.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with Mark, but remember to enlarge the pattern to account for the router bit and the size butterfly you want.


----------

